# Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread (2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 refurbished 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020, 2021 und 2022)



## sascha (23 Dezember 2004)

An dieser Stelle starte ich jetzt einfach mal den höchstoffiziellen Weihnachts-Thread des Jahres 2004 im Forum.

Ich möchte mich bei Euch allen hier im Forum ganz herzlich bedanken. Dafür, dass Ihr hier seid, dass Ihr mitmacht, Fragen stellt (und beantwortet), kontrovers diskutiert, Euch manchmal in die Haare geratet, dann wieder an einem Strang zieht, Unsinn macht, Aufklärung leistet, recherchiert, widersprecht, warnt, helft, Gedanken los werdet, Spaß macht, Ernst werdet, Einspruch einlegt, uns anfeindet, Euch mit uns verbündet, insgesamt, dass Ihr das Forum mit Leben füllt. 

2004 war manchmal ein gar nicht so einfaches Jahr, verbunden mit viel Arbeit (wobei hier ganz besonders mein Dank dem hervorragenden, engagierten und trotz allem höchst motivierten Moderatoren-Team gilt), aber eben auch mit einem enormen Erfolg. Nicht nur, was Besucherzahlen, Bekanntheit und "Größe" des Forums angeht, sondern auch, was den ganz praktischen Erfolg angeht. Wir haben viel bewegt, manchmal mehr, als man den ersten Blick sieht. Das zeigen uns die Rückmeldungen von Betroffenen, von Verbraucherschutzverbänden, Ermittlungsbehörden und staatlichen Stellen wie - nur als Beispiel - der Regulierungsbehörde.

An dieser Stelle deshalb Euch allen ein ruhiges, schönes Weihnachtsfest, machts Euch bequem und genießt die stillen Tage. Und dann - mit Volldampf ins Jahr 2005...   

Sascha


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2004)

Ich schließe mich mal den Worten meines Vorschreibers vollinhaltlich an und wünsche Euche allen geruhsame Feiertage und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 Dezember 2004)

Von meiner Seite einen herzlichen Dank an die beiden Betreiber des Forums, denen es letztlich zu verdanken ist, dass ich viel über etliche Dinge gelernt habe, von denen ich vor meiner Begegnung mit einem Dialer nichts habe wissen wollen: dubiosen Deutsch/niederländisch/schweizerischen Firmen, dem Kundendienst der Telekom, der Bedeutung der RegTP, JavaScript, Reverse Engineering von Dialerprogrammen, Offshore Firmen und sonstige seltsame Firmenkonstrukte, der seltsame Spezies der Juristen etc. 

Danke auch an die Mods, denen meine ersten Gehversuche hier im Forum wohl einiges an Arbeit bereitet hat. 

Deshalb ein  *wunderschoenes Weihnachtsfest* an fast alle(*) Forenmitglieder

TSCoreNinja


(*) der eine oder andere Dialerdrücker mag sich ausgenommen wissen


----------



## dotshead (24 Dezember 2004)

Auch Antispam e.V (i.Gr) bedankt sich ausdrücklich für die nette Zusammenarbeit mit Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de. 

Wir wünschen allen Internetusern ein frohes, besinnliches Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2004)

Auch von mir @ all: Frohe Weihnachten!

_Insbesondere mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Heiko für die Einrichtung des Forums(u. a. auch als mein Hobby) und an TF, Sascha und die anderen Moderatoren für ihre Geduld, die sie für meine teilweise nicht nachvollziehbaren Postings aufbringen. Danke auch all den jenigen, die mich regelmäßig mit hervorragenden Informationen (vor allem per PN) versorgen und den hilfesuchenden Usern, denen ich hier gern mit Rat zur Seite stehen konnte, um dadurch meine Argumentationskette zu schulen._


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Dezember 2004)

*Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch* auch von mir ... 
:tannenbaum:  :santa:  :santa2:  :tannenbaum:


----------



## Avor (24 Dezember 2004)

@Sascha, @Heiko, @Moderatoren!


Gegen Strauchdiebe, Parasiten  und Betrüger
habt den Kampf Ihr wacker aufgenommen!
Habt  gewarnt und aufgeweckt, wir wurden klüger.
Bald war für Euch  die erste  Schlacht  gewonnen. 

Den Dankesworten, die hier schon  geschrieben,
schließe ich mich  gerne  an.
Weil  durch Euch auch ich verschont geblieben,
von dieser Pest, die verschwindet, irgendwann!

Dank auch für die Hilfe, die ich hier  erfahren
wenn der Computer streikte, oft durch meine Schuld.
Um mein entdigitilasiertes Hirn  ein wenig aufzuklaren 
brauchte man in Nord und Süd schon viel Geduld.

Es ist doch keine Schande, dumm zu fragen,
jeder will doch  seinen Horizont erhellen.
Hier kriegt man Rat in allen Lebenslagen      
und Links gibt´s auch zu anderen Quellen.

Auch Neulinge sollen sich nicht scheuen,
und das erste “Wenn und Aber” überwinden! 
Helfer sind stets da, sie gerne zu betreuen,
in der Gemeinschaft kann man Rat und Hilfe finden.

Unrecht  darf man nie verschweigen,
das gemeinsame Ziel ist allen klar:
Den Betrügern  ihre Schranken  zeigen!
Dazu viel Erfolg, auch im Neuen Jahr!


Friedliche  Festtage!

 :tannenbaum: 


Avor


----------



## sascha (24 Dezember 2004)

Bravo!  :bussi:


----------



## Dino (24 Dezember 2004)

Ja, auch von mir allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr.

Allen? Nein, mit Sicherheit nicht! Ich denke nämlich, dass auch Weihnachtswünsche keine leeren Floskeln sein sollten. Ausdrücklich ausgenommen von diesen Wünschen sind daher jene Herrschaften, die arglosen Menschen Hinterhalte legen, um an Ihr Geld zu kommen. Ihnen ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr zu wünschen würde bei mir Krämpfe auslösen. Meine Wünsche in diese Richtung wären eher, dass sie im neuen Jahr etwas wiederfinden, was sie verloren haben: Ihr Gewissen! Wenn sie es denn wenigstens suchen würden....


----------



## Gluko (24 Dezember 2004)

Allen aus dem ForenTeam einen herzlichen Dank für eure geleistete Arbeit und den unermüdlichen Einsatz.

Ich wünsche euch und den aufrichtigen Forenteilnehmern ein richtig tolles Weihnachtsfest und einen super Rutsch in's neue Jahr.

Macht weiter so und lasst euch nicht von irgendwelchen Nörglern und Quertreibern aus der Ruhe bringen.

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Gluko


----------



## News (24 Dezember 2004)

Auch ich möchte (fast) allen ein frohes Fest wünschen. Und den anderen, ihr-wisst-schon-wem, die Rute  - hier klicken für ein willkürlich ausgewähltes "Symbolbild")


----------



## Bremsklotz (24 Dezember 2004)

Auch ich möchte mich bei euch allen (nicht wirklich allen) zu bedanken. 
Ich habe hier viel gelernt und viele gute Ratschläge bekommen, dieses Wissen gebe ich auch weiter.
Es ist noch viel Aufklärungsarbeit  nötig, um gewissen Herrschaften das Handwerk zu legen, oder dank unserer nicht ausreichenden Gesetze, so doch wenigstens zu erschweren.
Für mich ist eure Seite Pflichtlektüre und danach kommen erst alle anderen Aktivitäten.
In diesem Sinne erholsame Feiertage.


 :tannenbaum:


----------



## Dino (24 Dezember 2004)

Musik-Video - einmal anders....

We proudly present:
Sascha and the Mods ?!?!
1 Megabytchen mit viel Gefühl...

Bitte nicht an der .exe-Datei stören. Die ist wirklich harmlos....


----------



## Heiko (24 Dezember 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Sascha and the Mods ?!?!


Fragt sich nur wer der Solo-Sänger ist...


----------



## sascha (24 Dezember 2004)

Steht doch deutlich Heiko drauf  :rotfl:


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2004)

Mein Dank gilt den Betreibern und Moderatoren für viel Mut und Geschick in Umgang mit selbsternannten seriösen Geschäftsleuten. Dieser Einsatz dient dem Schutz der Schwachen dort, wo die Gesetze unzureichend und lückenhaft sind.

:tannenbaum: Ich wünsche allen Forumslesern besinnliche Feiertage!

In dieser Form ist es allgemein richtig. Besinnung ist immer gut. Besonders dann, wenn man so unanständig ist, schäbige Malvorlagen für 30 Euro anzubieten. Dann kann nur noch Besinnung helfen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Mondsau (24 Dezember 2004)

*Auch von mir ...*

ein frohes Fest an alle Aktiven, Mitleser und natürlich die Betreiber dieses einmaligen Forums im Dienste der technisch nicht so bewanderten User. Ich habe hier viele hilfreiche Tips für den Kampf gegen die Plagen des Netzes gefunden, auch wenn ich nur selten etwas gepostet habe - der Kampf an der Malware-Front läßt nicht immer Zeit dazu.

Bleibt noch zu wünschen, daß das neue Jahr etwas ruhiger wird. In diesem Sinne frohe Weihnachten von mir.

Mondsau


----------



## Stalker2002 (24 Dezember 2004)

Festliche Grüße aus der goldenen Mitte Frankens.
Auf das der Weihnachtsmann einen richtig dicken Sack hat... :holy: 

MfG
L.
 :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum: :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum:


----------



## Counselor (24 Dezember 2004)

Auch aus dem südlichen Teil Hessens ein ruhiges und schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Marnie (24 Dezember 2004)

Wünsche ebenfalls ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und ein großes Danke schön von mir an die Betreiber und Moderatoren   

Kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr!

 :tannenbaum:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (25 Dezember 2004)

*Auch von mir: Frohes Feschd!*


----------



## BenTigger (25 Dezember 2004)

Auch ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes Jahr 2005.
Lasst uns das neue Jahr gesund und fröhlich angehen. Bis denne...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (26 Dezember 2004)

@ Ben



>



Neuer Avatar? Sieht gut aus!


----------



## A John (26 Dezember 2004)

Hi,
allen, die so viel Arbeit, Zeit, Nerven und Geduld für das Projekt aufgebracht haben, herzlichen Dank, es lohnt sich.

Un deshalb hat der Weihnachtsmann dieses Jahr die Geschenke zu spät gebracht:




(aus unbekannter Quelle).

Gruss A. John


----------



## Telekomunikacja (26 Dezember 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> (aus unbekannter Quelle)



... oder *hier*.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Dezember 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ben
> Neuer Avatar? Sieht gut aus!


Danke  Tigger hat sich während der Feiertage als Rudolph verkleidet


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 Juni 2005)

@ Counselor



>


Neuer Avatar? Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Dank gilt den Betreibern und Moderatoren für viel Mut und Geschick in Umgang mit selbsternannten seriösen Geschäftsleuten. Dieser Einsatz dient dem Schutz der Schwachen dort, wo die Gesetze unzureichend und lückenhaft sind.


Dem schließe ich mich auch in diesem Jahr bedenkenlos an - Freunde, ein frohes Fest!


----------



## sascha (24 Dezember 2005)

Auch von mir: 

Euch allen ein frohes, friedliches und schönes Weihnachtsfest, was auch immer Ihr macht. Danke allen Mitgliedern, Poster, Gästen und natürlich ganz besonders unserem fleißigen Team für die Treue, die Mitarbeit und das riesige Engagement. Die aktuell laufende DDoS-Attacke auf unsere Seiten zeigt ja wieder einmal, dass wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind und ganz offensichtlich den richtigen Leuten auf die Füße treten. Das freut mich ganz persönlich - wir sind auch Dank Euch allen weiter auf dem richtigen Weg!!!

Sascha


----------



## dotshead (24 Dezember 2005)

Da ich heute nicht bei uns im Forum schreiben kann, möchte ich hier in diesem Forum allen Antispammern danken. Die DDoS-Attacke beweist, wir treten einigen dahin wo es anscheinend weh tut.

Danken möchte ich auch allen CBlern und DSlern. 

Ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest allen Verbraucherschützern.

Stephan
Antispam e.V.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2005)

Auch ich wünsche allen, die sich morgens noch im Spiegel betrachten können ohne sich schämen müssen  besinnliche Festtage.

Und weiterhin viel Erfolg!


Avor


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Dezember 2005)

Frohes Fest auch von mir.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (24 Dezember 2005)

Euch allen ein Frohes Fest! :magic:

P.S. Zur Einstimmung empfehle ich  

*18:03 Uhr — Weihnachtsansprache des Bundespräsidenten
18:08 Uhr — Weihnachtslieder*
"Macht hoch die Tür"
"Es kommt ein Schiff geladen"
"Nun komm der Heiden Heiland"
"Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her"
"Ich steh an Deiner Krippen hier"
"Lieb Nachtigall, wach auf"
"O du Fröhliche"
"Stille Nacht"

auf "DeutschlandRadio Kultur".


----------



## Adele (25 Dezember 2005)

*Offizieller Weihnachtsthread*

Auch mein Dank an Heiko, Sascha und alle, die hier mit helfen!!!!!!!!    :bussi: 

Ansonsten ein kleines Kontrastprogramm zu meinem Vorschreiber    

Besinnliches Weihnachtsgedicht (von Loriot)

Es blaut die Nacht, die Sternlein blinken
Schneeflöcklein leis' herniedersinken.
Auf Edeltännleins grünem Wipfel
häuft sich ein kleiner, weißer Zipfel.
Und dort, vom Fenster her, durchbricht
den tunklen Tann ein warmes Licht.

Im Forsthaus kniet bei Kerzenschimmer
die Försterin im Herrenzimmer.
In dieser wunderschönen Nacht
hat sie den Förster umgebracht.
Er war ihr bei des Heimes Pflege
seit langer Zeit schon sehr im Wege.
Drum kam sie mit sich überein:
Am Niklasabend muß es sein.

Und als das Rehlein ging zur Ruh'
das Häslein tat die Augen zu,
erlegte sie - direkt von vorn -
den Gatten über Kimm' und Korn.
Vom Knall geweckt rümpft nur der Hase
zwei, drei, viermal die Schnuppernase
und ruhet weiter süß im Dunkeln
derweil die Sterne traulich funkeln.

Und in der guten Stube drinnen,
da läuft des Försters Blut von hinnen.
Nun muß die Försterin sich eilen,
den Gatten sauber zu zerteilen.
Schnell hat sie ihn bis auf die Knochen
nach Waidmannssitte aufgebrochen.

Voll Sorgfalt legt sie Glied auf Glied,
was der Gemahl bisher vermied,
behält ein Teil Filet zurück
als festtägliches Bratenstück
und packt darauf - es geht auf vier -
die Reste in Geschenkpapier.

Da tönt's von fern wie Silberschellen,
im Dorfe hört man Hunde bellen.
Wer ist's, der in so später Nacht
im Schnee noch seine Runden macht?
Knecht Ruprecht kommt mit goldnem Schlitten
auf einem Hirsch herangeritten.
"He, gute Frau, habt Ihr noch Sachen,
die armen Menschen Freude machen?"

Des Försters Haus ist tief verschneit,
doch seine Frau ist schon bereit:
"Die sechs Pakete, heilger Mann,
's ist alles, was ich geben kann."
Die Silberschellen klingen leise,
Knecht Ruprecht macht sich auf die Reise.
Im Försterhaus die Kerze brennt,
ein Sternlein blinkt - es ist Advent! 

Auch zu finden im Lyriker-Thread


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2006)

*Weihnachts-Thread*

Alle Jahre wieder und diese Jahr, wie jedes Jahr ein besonders nettes, erholsames, erfreuliches, besinnliches Fest euch allen hier in der Forengemeinde!


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, everyone.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*



Der Jurist schrieb:


>



Frohe Fest und guten Rutsch.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*

von mir an alle einen guten Rutsch und:


----------



## Wembley (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*

Ebenfalls von mir: Allen frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Juri (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*



			
				meiner Tochter 6 Jahre schrieb:
			
		

> Erzählt mir bloss nichts mehr von Weihnachten. Ich bin so aufgeregt dass ich gleich kotzen muss.


In diesem Sinne :-p Frohes Fest


----------



## stieglitz (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*

Un dann das noch:
http://www.thecompassgroup.biz/merryxmas.swf
Frohes Fest


----------



## Adele (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*

Ein wunderbares Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes Neues Jahr Euch Allen.

Adele

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=178791#post178791


----------



## Gast aus dem Erzgebirge (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*

Als ständiger nicht angemeldeter Mitleser, möchte ich mich bei allen Verantwortlichen und Forumsschreibern recht herzlich für diese informative Seite bedanken. Auch aufgrund dieses Forums, oder auch aus glücklichen Umständen, sind meine Gattin und ich, noch nicht in manchen Fallen, die uns das I-Net bietet. getappt. Wir wünschen dem gesamten Kollektiv, einschl. den vielen, vielen Forumschreibern, ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2007 sowie weitere kritische Bemerkungen (Hinweise). Ich möchte diesen Beitrag mit einem "Glück Auf" beenden und bedanke mich nochmals für die doch aufwendige Arbeit.
Klaus


----------



## stieglitz (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*



Gast aus dem Erzgebirge schrieb:


> ....  Als ständiger nicht angemeldeter Mitleser,....


Danke, aber meld dich doch an , kost nix, und frisst kein Futter.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*

Auch von mir noch ein wunderschönes Fest an alle Forenteilnehmer !


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*

Weihnachtszeit, schöne Zeit! Kleine Anregung für virtuelle (kostenlose) Grüße übers Internet: w*w.elfyourself.com/?id=1276059548


----------



## Adele (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread*

Klingelingeling

Klingellingeling, die Glöcklein klingen,
und wie wunderbar die Englein singen,
doch die Forenmacher dürfen nicht ruh' n,
haben sie grad' jetzt doch viel zu tun.

Klingelingeling, man muss was schenken,
ohne allzu viel Geld zu versenken,
O, wie schön, dass nun in diesen Tagen
man so viel gewinnt, ganz ohne Plagen.

Klingelingeling, am Telefone 
hörst du, dass es sich sehr lohne,
rückzurufen eben diese Nummer,
denn hast gewonnen. So den Kummer

ohne ein Präsent bald dazustehen,
der dir lange war auch anzusehen,
schiebst du nun erleichtert einfach weiter, 
fühlst dich schon als Gabentischbereiter.

Klingelingeling, du wirst bald staunen,
hörst du bald vielleicht die Englein raunen,
wenn du schließlich hast vor stiller Nacht
eine teure Rechnung aufgemacht.

Klingelingeling, Geschäfte brummen,
ärgern die Bered' ten und die Dummen,
die im Forum melden ihre Klagen.
Ach' was soll ich weiter dazu sagen.

Klingelingeling, zu diesen Zeiten,
wo dich doch ein Englein sollt' geleiten,
können doch so viele gut verdienen,
an Naiven mit Vorweihnachtsmienen.

Und damit wünsche ich uns allen eine ganz wunderbare, noch verbleibende Vorweihnachtszeit, eine geschenkereiche und unbeschadete Weihnacht und schon mal im Vorfeld einen guten Rutsch in das Neue Jahr ohne Knochen- oder sonswie geartete Brüche.  

Adele


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Dezember 2012)

Der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber auch die besten Wünsche für Weihnachten 2012 nimmt er noch auf.
Auch einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2012)

Zwei Tage und der Rest von heute ...
Schöne Feiertage und ´nen guten Rutsch


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2013)

Rausgekramt, wie jedes Jahr und in diesem ganz besonders:


Reducal schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> _Insbesondere mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Heiko für die Einrichtung des Forums und an TF, Sascha und die anderen Moderatoren für ihre Geduld, die sie für meine teilweise nicht nachvollziehbaren Postings aufbringen. Danke auch all den jenigen, die mich regelmäßig mit hervorragenden Informationen versorgen und den hilfesuchenden Usern, denen ich hier gern mit Rat zur Seite stehen konnte, um dadurch meine Argumentationskette zu schulen._


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Dezember 2013)

...und Reducal schneller als ich. Schon wieder. Aber nächstes Jahr, da poste ich gleich um 5 Uhr früh!

Hinzuzufügen ist eigentlich nichts. Auf ins neue Jahr. _the same procedure...._
Es ist mein 11. Weihnachten hier 

Alles Liebe
aka



Avor schrieb:


> @sascha, @Heiko, @Moderatoren!
> 
> 
> Gegen Strauchdiebe, Parasiten  und Betrüger
> ...


 (Hervorhebungen aka)

Rätselfragen zu Weihnachten:
Fängt Fieses und Gemeines nur an und heißt? ......
Den kriegt man wegen falschem Schwur dran, er heißt? ......
Der kommt ins Packerl mit 'ner Schnur drann?, er heißt? ......
tststs, es is doch Weihnachten...
also:
Den kriegt der Richter mit 'ner Schnur dran? er heißt? ......

Die richtige Lösung bitte per SMS an:
xyz12
kostet nur 12€ pro Anruf, ein Angebot von U&C

PS: Mein Weihnachtssoundtrack 2013 (Largo aus Dvoraks IX.)


----------



## BenTigger (24 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Auch ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes Jahr 2005.
> Lasst uns das neue Jahr gesund und fröhlich angehen. Bis denne...



Ups AKA, Nostalgie pur... 
Auch mein 12 Weihnachtsfest hier... 
Wie die Zeit vergeht. 
Aber meine gefundenen Weihnachtswünsche von 2004 gelten auch noch heute


----------



## Heiko (24 Dezember 2013)

Ich schließe mich dem mal an.

Alles Gute allen dort draußen, vor allem Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit!


----------



## Hippo (24 Dezember 2013)

Ich schließ mich einfach den Wünschen an und freu mich schon auf den Weihnachtsgast den ich am 26. vom Flieger holen werde


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Dezember 2013)

Frohes Fest allen und einen guten Rutsch dazu.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...und Reducal schneller als ich. Schon wieder. Aber nächstes Jahr, da poste ich gleich um 5 Uhr früh!


ha, ich berufe mich einfach auf die Zeitverschiebung und wünsche jetzt schon Frohe Weihnachten 
Bin kaum noch hier, doch auch nicht fort, warf nur den Ehrgeiz über Bord,
die Bösen alle Zeit zu jagen - warum? das wollt ihr doch nicht fragen!
Die werden überall beschützt, weshalb der große Kampf nichts nützt,
doch kleine Stiche setz ich weiter, denn ich werde nicht gescheiter
glaube an Gerechtigkeit - in Ewigkeit
amen 

Schöne Weihnachten, guten Rutsch und so weiter und so fort


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Dezember 2014)

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch auch von mir.


----------



## dvill (24 Dezember 2014)

Me too, passt hier genau .


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir mal wieder der Wunsch eines frohen Fests und eines guten Rutschs in die Runde. Schon lustig, meine ersten Grüße sind nun 10 Jahre her, was sich in der Zeit verändert hat...


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Dezember 2014)

noch eins
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...3FgLAM&usg=AFQjCNGCSFkruaoNVnR9oRVOP1C1JH3vxA


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Dezember 2015)

So ich kram das mal wieder vor.


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2015)

Na dann komm ich doch mal mit zwei Rezepten


Das Rezept beginnt schottisch: Man schütte ein Glas Whisky in den Koch!

Den toten Vogel aufrecht in einen hohen Topf stellen (große Öffnung nach oben)
(Topf soll so groß sein daß das Viech ganz reinpaßt)

Drumherum die üblichen Verdächtigen der Röstgemüse einfüllen, dazu Pfefferkörner, Lorbeerblatt und wer mag auch Wacholder.
Gurgel, Flügelenden, Innereien und übrige überflüssige Teile scharf anbräunen und auch mit rein.
Sofern passendes Werkzeug vorhanden, Gurgel und Flügel klein hacken.
Ein bißchen Salz darf sein, aber vorsicht, die Flüssigkeit wird später gewaltig einreduziert.

Mit heißem Wasser (ca 80°) auffüllen bis der Vogel möglichst bedeckt ist und dann aufsetzen.
NICHT KOCHEN! - Temperatur sollte bei ca 80/85° gehalten werden. 
Dem ganzen dann je nach Größe 3,5 bis 5 Std Wellnessbad gönnen

Wenn zuverlässig die Temperatur bei 73° gehalten werden kann, darf dieser Vorgang auch über 12/14 Std gehen weil dann die gewünschte Kerntemperatur nicht überschritten wird. Das wäre dann die Methode "bekennende faule Sau"  

Anschließend Topf vom Herd nehmen und so wie er ist kalt stellen.
Am nächsten Morgen als erste Amtshandlung das Fett oben abheben (je kälter der Topf stand desto besser gehts.

Vogel rausnehmen und beiseitestellen.
Topf zurück auf den Herd und die Brühe auf ca 1/2 bis 1/3 einreduzieren (Gemüse und Kleinfleisch ist dabei noch drin)

Soße dann abseihen und abschmecken, ggf nochmals entfetten
http://www.amazon.de/Küchenprofi-10...F8&qid=1450548272&sr=8-3&keywords=fetttrenner

So, Ofen auf 140° vorheizen, den jetzt noch ziemlich blassen Vogel außen mit Pfeffer, Salz und wer mag etwas Majoran und Zitronenabrieb würzen.
Innen Pfeffer, Salz, Majoran, Beifuß und eine kleingeschnittene Zwiebel und ein kleingeschnittener Apfel.
NICHT FÜLLEN! 
Eine klassische Füllung würde verhindern daß sich die Gans gleichmäßig auch von innen heraus erwärmt. Ergebnis wäre daß der Braten innen noch kalt und die Füllung nicht durch wäre ODER es außen alles total trocken wird. 
Vogel auf den Rost (Blech drunter nicht vergessen - passiert aber nur einmal) und ca 45 min wärmen und zum Schluß mit allem was der Ofen hergibt überknuspern.
Hier wieder aufpassen od der Ofen gleichmäßig schürt. Umluft ist meist hinten am Ventilator heißer und bei normaler Ober-/Unterhitze gibts meist oben einen Sonnenbrand.

Die Zeitangaben können nicht genau sein weil die von Vogel zu Vogel variieren.
Hier gilt wie so oft - Versuch macht kluch ...


So - und hier die Variante für Leute ohne großen Topf (und hier darf auch klassisch gefüllt werden)

Gansbräter ca 5 cm hoch mit gemischten (vorher ziemlich trocken angerösteten) Gemüsewürfeln - Lauch, Sellerie, Karotten, Zwiebeln etc - Apfel darf auch einer mit rein - füllen. Gut und gern 3-4 cm Wasser auffüllen.
Gänseklein auch scharf anbraten - auch rein. Das ganze etwas pfeffern und salzen  <<< ich schrieb ETWAS .....
Gans würzen (siehe oben) und füllen.

Und jetzt kommt wieder Hippos "Methode der bekennenden faulen Sau" ...
Ab ins Rohr damit - 72° einstellen und dann ists ziemlich egal ob das Vieh dann nach 12 oder 15 Std wieder angeguckt wird.

Also so timen daß diese Zeit so rum ist daß man noch genug Luft für Soße ziehen, Klöße drehen usw.

Morgens dann das Viech aus der Sommerfrische holen, aus dem Bräter raus und Beiseite stellen.
Soße abseihen und entfetten >>> http://www.amazon.de/Küchenprofi-10...F8&qid=1450548272&sr=8-3&keywords=fetttrenner
Abschmecken und ggf noch etwas andicken.

Gans je nach Vorliebe jetzt schon ohne Aufsicht und blöde Bemerkungen der ignoranten Beisitzer tranchieren und auf ein Backblech legen und (da gehts dann nämlich mit der Grillfunktion) bis zur gewünschten Farbe überknuspern.


Beides absolut streßfreie Varianten des allseits beliebten Gänsebratens.

Abzuschließen sind beide Methoden mit:

Schütten Sie ein Glas Whisky in den Koch 
Btw - ein Glas weicher irischer Whisky - z.B. der einfache Jameson - paßt hervorragend in die Soße


----------



## BenTigger (20 Dezember 2015)

Aehm... nur aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich berichten:

Der Verfasser des obigen Zubereitungshinweises, weiß genau wovon er spricht/schreibt.
Nicht nur mit dem füllen des *richtigen* Whiskys in den Koch (*und anwesenden Gästen*) kennt er sich bestens aus, sondern auch der Vogel war derartig gut, dass ich noch nie so viel Vogel an einem Abend verzehrt hatte, wie letzte Weihnachten bei ihm...
Beides kann ich nur empfehlen und will das immer wieder haben....


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2015)

Mein Favorit ist die Stelle mit "Whisky" und "Koch".


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2015)

Mein Weihnachten hat schon begonnen und somit seid alle von hier aus auch zu dem Fest in 2015 wieder lieb gegrüsst.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Dezember 2015)

Allen Mitstreitern 

ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch nach 2016.


----------



## sascha (24 Dezember 2015)

Und auch von mir frohe Weihnachten - und danke euch allen einmal mehr für die tolle Zusammenarbeit hier in unserem gemeinsamen Projekt


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2017)

Alle Jahre wieder, herzliche Grüße an alle hier!


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2017)

Schöne Feiertage



 

btw - für Tigger und seine tropfenden Zähne
Dieses Jahr gibts Babypute, ca 3 kg, gegrillt und dabei heißgeräuchert


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie heimelig, dass wir hier öffentlich total unter uns sind!


----------



## passer (23 Dezember 2017)

Hippo, das passt irgendwie zum Avatarbild...


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Dezember 2017)

Schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2017)

Aka, bist du noch da?


----------



## sascha (29 Dezember 2017)

Aka hat sich nicht gemeldet :-(


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2018)

Huhu!

Sorry, ich hatte viel zu tun, wollte abrechnen mit irgendsoeiner Abrechnungsfirma. Irgendwas mit Kirche oder so.


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2018)

Fast alle Jahre wieder rausgekramt, unser Weihnachtsthread.

Gehabt euch wohl dieser Tage, lasst euch verwöhnen und habt eine friedliche Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Dezember 2018)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...


----------



## Hippo (24 Dezember 2018)

Jo Leute - auch von der schneefreien Atlantikküste streßfreie Weihnachtsgrüße nach Deutschland


----------



## Heiko (25 Dezember 2018)

Euch allen auch von mir frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2019)

Du wolltest wohl unbedingt der Erste in 2019 sein ...


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2019)

sascha schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle starte ich jetzt einfach mal den höchstoffiziellen Weihnachts-Thread des Jahres 2004 im Forum.


So aktuell, wie jedes Jahr! 

Den hier verbliebenden Aktivisten insbesondere, den Opfern, den Hilfe suchenden und unbekannten Leuten, die sich hier informieren wollen, wünsche ich eine schöne Weihnachtszeit 2019.

Was ich Halunken, Betrügern und Wegelagerern wünsche, kann sich der geneigte Leser selbst ausmalen - bhöze ist es allemal.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Dezember 2019)

Auch von mir, ein frohe Fest und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Dezember 2019)

Auch ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes Jahr 2020.
Lasst uns das neue Jahr gesund und fröhlich angehen.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Dezember 2019)

Auch von mir die Wünsche an alle für  ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes Jahr 2020 und
 vor allem freue ich mich den Juristen nach zwei Jahren mal wieder im Forum zu sehen


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Dezember 2019)

Lesend war ich immer da, nicht mehr so oft wie früher, aber doch regelmäßig.


----------



## Hippo (24 Dezember 2019)

Schöne Feiertage


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Dezember 2020)

Frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest 2020 und einen guten Rutsch nach 2021.
Bleibt gesund oder werde es wieder.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Dezember 2020)

Auch von mir alles Gute zu dem besinnlichen Fest.
Bleibt gesund und genießt die stille Zeit und drückt mit uns die Daumen, dass sich 2021 dann alles so langsam wieder normalisiert


----------



## Hippo (25 Dezember 2020)

Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## jupp11 (25 Dezember 2020)

Auch von mir  frohe, besinnliche  und schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Dezember 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Auch von mir  frohe, besinnliche  und schöne Feiertage.


[Me too].......   Huch, gibts den auch noch? Jedenfalls wünscht wohl sein Geist auch frohe Weihnachten mit einem ganz speziellen Weihnachtslied:  


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=212836130331683


----------



## jupp11 (25 Dezember 2020)

Schade


> Nicht verfügbar
> Dieses Video kann nicht eingebettet werden, da es möglicherweise urheberrechtlich geschützte Inhalte einer anderen Person enthält.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Dezember 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Schade


Hier Erichs Youtube-Version:


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2021)

Leute, es ist wieder soweit!

Bin längst 2G+i (geim./gebu. + immun) aber Weihnachten ist GRINCHmäßig in Gefahr. Trotzdem euch allen eine gute Zeit, dieser Tage.







_Für diejenigen, die mich nicht persönlich kennen aber schon immer wissen wollten, wie der Reducal aktuell aussieht._​


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Dezember 2021)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest und enen guten Rutsch. Vor allem bleibt negativ.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2022)

Nach langer Krankheit bin ich wieder auf dem Damm.
Ich bedanke mich bei allen hier, die mich all die Jahre unterstützt haben und mir viele Freiheiten gelassen haben 

Von Herzen fröhliche Weihnachten, verbunden mit einer Erinnerung an Nebelwolf.
und einen guten Rutsch allen samt den Familien.

Wir haben hier über all die Jahzre verdammt viel erreicht, auch wenn manches (um München herum) lange dauerte...


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Dezember 2022)

Auf ein Neues:


Der Jurist schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein frohes Fest und enen guten Rutsch. Vor allem bleibt negativ.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2022)

Hi Aka Aka, schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen und es freut mich, dass es dir wieder gut geht.

Auch an Jurist und alle anderen, schöne Festtage in dieser turbulenten Zeit und bleibt alle weiterhin gesund und munter.


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2022)

Bin freilich auch wieder dabei! Frohe und friedliche Weihnachten Euch allen, einen beheizten und stromversorgten Winter und auch Lichtblicke für 2023.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Januar 2023)

Reducal schrieb:


> Bin freilich auch wieder dabei! Frohe und friedliche Weihnachten Euch allen, einen beheizten und stromversorgten Winter und auch Lichtblicke für 2023.


Keine Sorge! Baerbock will ja jetzt in der Nordsee bohren lassen. Denn da gibts ja viel Watt.....


----------

